# 2/24 flounder report - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 4 nights of flounder gigging have been hit-or-miss. Low tides and cold weather made for slow fishing on Friday, but the action rebounded quickly over the weekend. The fish have definitely been grouped up in some nice schools, with lots of dead water in between. We even got 2 fish on a single gig stab tonight, they were laying crossing each other. Fish size has been tremendous for February, with most in the 16-19" range. Returning spawning fish are showing up all over, and prospects look excellent moving into March and beyond.

2/21/2020
Matt, B group of 4. NE wind at 10mph, low tides, and temps in the 40's. Water clarity was bad in most areas, and we ran all over trying to find fish. We ended with 3 flounder by 11pm. (no picture)

2/22/2020
Jason M. group of 5. ESE wind at 10-15mph and normal tide levels. The action started slow, but picked up later in the night as the tide inched higher. We ended with a 25 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 10:30pm.

2/23/2020
John P. group of 2. SE wind at 15 and normal tide levels. 10 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead by 9pm. (no picture)

2/24/2020
Jeff J. group of 6. Dead calm winds and normal tide levels. 30 flounder limit plus 4 sheepshead and 1 black drum by 11:30pm.

*Upcoming open dates for flounder gigging:
February: 26, 27
March: 3-5, 15, 17-20, 22-26, 29-31
April: 1, 6-9, 12, 13, 15, 19-23, 27, 28
May: 5-12, 15, 17, 19, 20, 22, 23, 25-28, 30, 31
June: 2, 6, 7, 9, 10, 14, 16, 17, 22, 23, 27, 28, 29*

I also offer "late trips" if my first trip finishes early, please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip in when I'm already booked or on short notice. Late trips usually leave the dock around 10-11pm.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

